
The Humble Brilliance of Italy’s Moka Coffee Pot (2018) - ValentineC
https://www.atlasobscura.com/articles/make-coffee-moka-pot
======
rajekas
I have used a Bialetti for the last twenty years and will not use anything
else to make coffee. Forms meets function meets flavor.

------
jlbnjmn
Strong brews. Compact and portable. No filters or expensive grinders required.

------
yummypaint
Is this a percolator?

~~~
felbane
[https://youtu.be/E9avjD9ugXc](https://youtu.be/E9avjD9ugXc)

All you ever wanted to know (and some things you probably didn't) about
percolators.

Key difference being that the moka pot separates the brewed coffee from the
clean water, whereas percolators re-heat brewed coffee to be circulated back
through the grounds (thus burning a significant quantity of the resulting
brew).

------
jrace
Any tips on brewing with a Moka pot?

~~~
jlbnjmn
Use a cheap blade grinder for a fine grind.

Add water until it reaches the bottom of the valve.

Fill and gently pat, but don't pack, the filter with grinds.

Screw it together and put it on something hot until it finishes gurgling and
starts hissing.

Enjoy!

(I use one twice a day and have been for several years.)

~~~
md_
Oh damn I'm going to be one of those guys. Apologies in advance.

Burr grinders, especially manual ones, are fairly cheap. A $40 Hario Mini Mill
does a fine job at a fine grind, and won't produce as much powder as the blade
grinder.

Pre-heating the water before filling the base will reduce time on the stove,
which will help prevent the grounds from cooking while they brew.

~~~
jlbnjmn
I'll try the preheating and see how it goes.

My $10 grinder is simple, small, less than $40, and it's been working great
for 5 years now.

If it ever breaks, I'll consider upgrading.

Although now I'm tempted to buy a burr grinder and do a blind taste test.

~~~
md_
I’m not convinced I can taste the difference. People think they can. ;)

A better grinder may help avoid powder that can be a problem with some brew
methods. And a nicer manual grinder will usually grind faster, which can be
convenient in the morning.

But I used a blade grinder and a French press for years. It’s fine. :)

